# pump



## jesuse (Apr 18, 2011)

when growing hydro do you have the pump on 24/7?? im thinking of trying hydro and this is something im un sure of,/ peace thanx


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2011)

It depends on what kind of hydro and what kind of pump.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 18, 2011)

:doh:


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2011)

I run my pump 24/7 in my DWC buckets


----------



## jesuse (Apr 19, 2011)

it would be dwc bucket grow id be doin/cheers duck//                             how far in the water do you have the net pots ? and how often do you change the water ? thanx peace.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

In a DWC, the air pump runs 24/7.  The net pots are just barely submerged in the water and only until you have good root growth out the bottoms of the net pots and then the water level is dropped.  I change the water every 7-10 days, depending on how much the girls are drinking up.


----------



## my my (Apr 19, 2011)

I started with 1 room, i had a 4, 5 gallon RDWC set up i put togther. i had the pump and Air stones run 24 X 7...

I have since added a Veg. room and am running 5, 5 gallon buckets in there currently.. And I have a 4 inch round airstone in each bucket, and a Pair of Huge air pumps...

After adding the veg. rooom and the single buckets. I can tell you that i personally like the RDWC i built. Only 1 res. to check,  Not 5... (what a pain in the Tush)   lol..

Jesuse, 
THG, won't stear ya wrong, she knows her Growing!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

I run a perpetual harvest and have different strains in different stages of growth in my flowering room at all times.  I raise or lower the buckets to keep an even canopy.  I also often mix nute solutions of different strengths for different strains.  Individual buckets (or maybe 2 of the same strain in a 10 gal tote) is really the only way for me to go with the way I grow.  Each set up is individual and needs to suit the grower's style.


----------



## my my (Apr 19, 2011)

For sure THG.
Not to high jack the thread. But May i ask THG.
How do you control the canapea height, when say you have 2-4 Plants in 1 tote?
so i dont high jack, could you possible post a link or 2 of how you work that?
figured i'd attach a pic of the veg room. these are 3 weeks from cracking there shells.
My My


----------



## jesuse (Apr 20, 2011)

mymy nice set up//hemp ladie thank you for puting me right/ peace


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2011)

If I put 2 plants in a tote (I personally never put 4 in one tote), they are the same strain from the same mother and are smaller growing strains.  I use other buckets and milk crates to raise buckets and totes that need to be raised to maintain an even canopy.


----------



## pcduck (Apr 20, 2011)

*jesuse* THG hit it right on the nose:aok:


----------

